# Niles,OH Outdoor show



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Hunting & Fishing Sportsman's Show
3/5/2010 - 3/7/2010

Friday: Noon - 8 p.m. 
Saturday: 10 a.m. - 8 p.m. 
Sunday: 10 a.m. - 5 p.m. 

Info Line: 330.544.8951

http://fishnfieldreport.com/


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Was wondering if they were going to have one this year , thanks for the info I'll be there looking for some deals.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I plan on being there Satureday when they open. To spot us in the crowd, 

Look for shirts, jackets or hoodies that says Paradise Landscapes. They are green.

Is there anyone here that will be selling goods there? 
I'm in the market for line and open-faced reels.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Seminar Schedule:

*Saturday*

11am-Fly Fishing For Steelhead W/Guide Don Mathews 

12- Deer Hunting Tips 

1pm- Walleye Tactics with John Gribble 

2pm-Brian Woods, Food Plots For Wildlife by Invite Fertilizer 

3pm-Niagara River Lake Trout Brown Trout And Steelhead W/Frank Campbell 

4pm Talking Turkey 

5pm Gold Prospectors of America "Gold In Ohio and Pa.

*Sunday *

11 am Invite Food Plots For Wildlife w/Brian Woods

12 pm Walleye Tactics W/ John Gribble

1pm Fly FIshing For Steelhead

2pm Talking Turkey

3 pm Gold Prospectors of America "Finding Gold In Ohio And Pennsylvania 

4pm-Deer Tactics


----------

